# [TUTO] Installer Winsows 7 en BootCamp via clef USB sans CD



## Tarkna (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, nouveau sur le forum, je vous concocte un petit tutoriel pour installer Windows 7 (uniquement) via Bootcamp sur votre Macintosh via une clef USB et l'iso de Windows 7. Le tutoriel ne nécessite pas de CD. Vous pourrez constater que je ne suis pas un expert dans la rédaction de tuto, alors soyez indulgent. 

C'est la méthode que j'ai faites pour installer W7 sous Bootcamp sans CD, donc c'est possible qu&#8217;à certains moments j'ai allongé la procédure. C'est fort possible de faire plus court. Si vous avez des questions ou des avis à propos du tutoriel, je suis tout ouïe. 

- Téléchargez et installez rEFIt. http://refit.sourceforge.net/#download
- Téléchargez la version d'évaluation de Parallels Desktop 6.
- Lancez Paralells Desktop 7
- Créez une nouvelle machine virtuelle
- Première fenêtre, cliquez sur le menu déroulant et choisir "Continue without disc"
- Sélectionnez maintenant "Windows 7"
- Choisissez "Like a PC" 
- Cochez "Custom settings before installation" et cliquez sur "Create".

Vous devriez être dans la page de configuration de votre machine virtuelle
- Cliquez sur l'onglet "Hardware"
- Cliquez sur "CD/DVD" puis ajouter votre .iso de Windows 7 dans "Connect to"
- Cliquez sur le bouton "+" en bas à gauche et choisissez "Hard disc"
- Type : Bootcamp; Location : VOTRE DISQUE DUR (généralement: disk0)
- Allez sur Boot Order dans le menu de gauche. Faites en sorte que les éléments soit dans ce sens là.
  1. CD/DVD
  2. Hard disk 1&2
  3. Floppy disc
  4. Network

Maintenant vous allez lancer votre machine Windows 7, il devrait commencer par l'installer. Arrivé sur le bureau de Windows 7, vous allez sur internet et téléchargez "Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool"

A partir de ce programme vous allez transférer le .iso sur votre clef USB que vous aurez déjà mit sur votre machine virtuelle Windows 7 via une clef usb par exemple.

Suivez les instructions de programme en choisissant sa clef usb et votre fichier .iso de Windows 7. Après avoir transférer votre fichier .iso Windows 7 à l'aide de logiciel vous devez fermer votre Machine Virtuelle Windows.

Ouvrez maintenant l'Utilitaire du disque et supprimer la partition Bootcamp et faites en sorte que le disque Macintosh HD prennent la totalité d'espace disponible. Après, ça faites une vérification du disque.

Ouvrez maintenant l'Assistant Boot Camp et créée votre partition puis Fermer lorsqu'il vous demande d'insérer le CD d'installation.

Redémarrer votre Mac et maintenez la touche "C" ce qui permettra de voir votre clef usb Bootable avec rEFIt.
Sélectionnez votre clef USB pour lancer l'installation de Windows 7.

Attention : Lors de l'installation Windows, sélectionnez bien votre Partition que vous avez créée avec Boot Camp (généralement Partition 3). Vous pouvez vérifier ceci avec la taille de disque. Vous devrez ensuite Formater ce disque dans les options Avancés.

Après avoir terminer l'installation de Windows 7 il suffira de laisser appuyer sur "alt" lors du démarrage de votre machine et vous aurez ensuite le choix entre Machintosh HD ou Windows. 


En espérant que ceci vous aidera et que la procédure c'est correctement déroulée.




Léo.


----------



## chafpa (5 Janvier 2011)

Tarkna a dit:


> - Lancez Paralells Desktop *7*


Une petite correction à faire


----------



## Tarkna (6 Janvier 2011)

La manipulation peut se faire avec Paralells Desktop 6 & 7.


----------



## tweetyn (6 Janvier 2011)

Quel REFIT faut-il télécharger ? iso image ? Mac image ?


----------



## Alino06 (6 Janvier 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Une petite correction à faire



Et non, Parallels c'est version 5 et 6, la 7 n'existe pas encore


----------



## Chamoulox (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour le tuto !

Par contre j'ai un problème au niveau de l'ajout d'un disque dur dans la personnalisation des paramètres. J'ai pas bootCamp qui s'affiche :



> Vous devriez être dans la page de configuration de votre machine virtuelle
> - Cliquez sur l'onglet "Hardware"
> - Cliquez sur "CD/DVD" puis ajouter votre .iso de Windows 7 dans "Connect to"
> - Cliquez sur le bouton "+" en bas à gauche et choisissez "Hard disc"
> ...



Quelqu'un a la solution ??


----------



## edd72 (6 Janvier 2011)

Chamoulox a dit:


> Merci pour le tuto !
> 
> Par contre j'ai un problème au niveau de l'ajout d'un disque dur dans la personnalisation des paramètres. J'ai pas bootCamp qui s'affiche :
> 
> ...




Oui ça semble louche dans les étapes il doit manquer la partition bootcamp créée auparavant avec l'assistant bootcamp (sans redemarrer pour l'install)


----------



## Chamoulox (6 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui ça semble louche dans les étapes il doit manquer la partition bootcamp créée auparavant avec l'assistant bootcamp (sans redemarrer pour l'install)



J'ai essayé aussi, au début j'ai bien réussi comme c'est indiqué, mais après ça a planté, lors de l'installation de windows 7, je suis donc reparti de zéro, et depuis impossible de le refaire


EDIT : En fait c'est bon, il suffit de créer la partition sous boot camp AVANT l'installation de Parallels Desktop...


Mais après je sais pas où je doit choisir de l'installer, la partition bootcamp est en FAT -> Seven ne veut pas la choisir, d'autres partitions sont impossibles pour installer, il reste une partition de 64Go, mais il y a un message que mac os has prevent the guest operating from changing boot loader on your physical drive...


après j'ai une console avec un message disc error.....


----------



## Tarkna (7 Janvier 2011)

Chamoulox a dit:


> Mais après je sais pas où je doit choisir de l'installer, la partition bootcamp est en FAT -> Seven ne veut pas la choisir, d'autres partitions sont impossibles pour installer, il reste une partition de 64Go, mais il y a un message que mac os has prevent the guest operating from changing boot loader on your physical drive...
> 
> 
> après j'ai une console avec un message disc error.....




Tu dois sélectionner la partition Bootcamp (Partition 3 généralement), après tu fais Option avancée puis Formater.
Ne choisi surtout pas une autre partition que celle de Boot camp !


Pour un modérateur : J'arrive seulement à éditer ce message alors que pour ceux du dessus je n'ai pas le bouton "Editer", une idée du problème ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------




tweetyn a dit:


> Quel REFIT faut-il télécharger ? iso image ? Mac image ?



Télécharge la version .dmg. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h29 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> Oui ça semble louche dans les étapes il doit manquer la partition bootcamp créée auparavant avec l'assistant bootcamp (sans redemarrer pour l'install)



Si ce n'est pas la 1ère manipulation, tu dois redémarrer ton ordinateur pour que la partition s'affiche .


----------



## tweetyn (7 Janvier 2011)

Déjà merci pour le tuto (je ne t'avais pas remercié la dernière fois) il n'est pas très claire mais reste compréhensible 

J'ai un petit problème, en effet lorsque je redémarre avec rEFIt je ma clé USB n'apparait pas ! J'ai la pomme avec Macintosh HD, Windows à partir de partition 1 et toute une batterie de petites icones. Lorsque je lance windows, j'ai le message "no boot device" (normal me diras-tu vu que c'est à partir d'une partition et non de ma clé)

Que faire ? merci de ta réponse

Tweetyn


----------



## Chamoulox (7 Janvier 2011)

tweetyn a dit:


> Déjà merci pour le tuto (je ne t'avais pas remercié la dernière fois) il n'est pas très claire mais reste compréhensible
> 
> J'ai un petit problème, en effet lorsque je redémarre avec rEFIt je ma clé USB n'apparait pas ! J'ai la pomme avec Macintosh HD, Windows à partir de partition 1 et toute une batterie de petites icones. Lorsque je lance windows, j'ai le message "no boot device" (normal me diras-tu vu que c'est à partir d'une partition et non de ma clé)
> 
> ...




J'ai exactement comme toi...  mais j'ai l'impression que cette partition 1 c'est la clé USB....
Si quelqu'un a la solution...


----------



## Tarkna (8 Janvier 2011)

Chamoulox a dit:


> J'ai exactement comme toi...  mais j'ai l'impression que cette partition 1 c'est la clé USB....
> Si quelqu'un a la solution...



Tu as bien utilisé "Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool" ?


----------



## Chamoulox (8 Janvier 2011)

Oui oui, je ne sais pas ce qui ne va pas....

Je viens de retrouver un DVD-RW, je vais me graver l'iso... mais je me demande ce qui a planté...


----------



## tweetyn (8 Janvier 2011)

Par contre moi je n'ai pas de DVD sous la main donc si vous pouvez m'aider ce serait avec plaisir 
J'ai tenté plusieurs choses mais je n'arrive toujours à booter ma clé USB au démarrage du Mac

edit : je confirme ce que Chamoulox à déclaré plus haut Partition 1 c'est bien ma clé mais quand je le lance j'ai le message suivant : "no boot device"


----------



## Tarkna (8 Janvier 2011)

tweetyn a dit:


> Par contre moi je n'ai pas de DVD sous la main donc si vous pouvez m'aider ce serait avec plaisir
> J'ai tenté plusieurs choses mais je n'arrive toujours à booter ma clé USB au démarrage du Mac
> 
> edit : je confirme ce que Chamoulox à déclaré plus haut Partition 1 c'est bien ma clé mais quand je le lance j'ai le message suivant : "no boot device"



Lorsque que tu ouvres ta clef USB sous Mac, est-ce que tu as bien les fichiers du .iso décompressés ?


----------



## chafpa (8 Janvier 2011)

Alino06 a dit:


> Et non, Parallels c'est version 5 et 6, la 7 n'existe pas encore


Ben, c'est bien qu'il y a une correction à faire puisqu'il écrit Parallels* 7* alors qu'il n'existe pas (encore). Il aurait dû écrire Parallels* 6 * .....


----------



## Tarkna (9 Janvier 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Ben, c'est bien qu'il y a une correction à faire puisqu'il écrit Parallels* 7* alors qu'il n'existe pas (encore). Il aurait dû écrire Parallels* 6 * .....



Je sais bien et j'en suis désolé mais malheureusement je ne peux pas éditer mes messages. Je n'ai aucune idée pourquoi ca. :/


----------



## tweetyn (9 Janvier 2011)

Oui j'ai bien le fichier .iso décompressé avec un setup.exe mais rien n'y fait


----------



## Tarkna (9 Janvier 2011)

tweetyn a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien le fichier .iso décompressé avec un setup.exe mais rien n'y fait



Peux tu prendre une photo pour que je puisse voir les Disques qu'il te propose et me dire qu'elle est la taille de ta partition bootcamp.

Je pourrais à ce moment te dire le quel choisir.


----------



## tweetyn (10 Janvier 2011)

Tarkna a dit:


> Peux tu prendre une photo pour que je puisse voir les Disques qu'il te propose et me dire qu'elle est la taille de ta partition bootcamp.



De quels disques parles-tu ? Ma partition BootCamp pèse 30Go environ

Merci de l'intérêt que tu portes à mon problème


----------



## Tarkna (10 Janvier 2011)

tweetyn a dit:


> De quels disques parles-tu ? Ma partition BootCamp pèse 30Go environ
> 
> Merci de l'intérêt que tu portes à mon problème



Je voudrais que tu prennes une photo de ton écran lorsque que tu dois choisir un disque pour installer Windows 7.

Il n'y a pas de problèmes.


----------



## tweetyn (10 Janvier 2011)

Voilà :

Voir la pièce jointe 46532


----------



## Tarkna (10 Janvier 2011)

tweetyn a dit:


> Voilà :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 46532


Excuse moi, je pensais que tu avais un problème un peu plus loin mais je peux constater que ta clef usb n'apparait pas ? Ton problème est que ta clef bootable ne s'affiche pas lorsque que tu démarres en appuyant sur C ?

EDITE: Je réctfie, tu as installé Windowd 7 mais celui-ci soit planté, c'est ca ?

Ce que je veux, c'est une photo de lorsque que tu es en train d'installé Windows Seven et que tu dois choisir une partition où tu veux installer Windows 7.


----------



## tweetyn (12 Janvier 2011)

Mais je ne peux pas installer Windows 7 lol !


----------



## Tarkna (13 Janvier 2011)

tweetyn a dit:


> Mais je ne peux pas installer Windows 7 lol !



C'est quoi le logo Windows ? Une partition ou ta clef USB ?


----------



## tweetyn (13 Janvier 2011)

Ma clé USB sous rEFIt seulement quand je veux booter Windows à partir de ma clé j'ai le message : No Bootable Device


----------



## Tarkna (13 Janvier 2011)

tweetyn a dit:


> Ma clé USB sous rEFIt seulement quand je veux booter Windows à partir de ma clé j'ai le message : No Bootable Device



Quelle est la capacité de ta clef USB ?

Est-ce que tout c'est bien passé sous Windows lorsque que tu as utilisé le logiciel Windows USB TOOL ? 

As-tu fait d'autre essaies ?


----------



## Glandya (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour , 

Merci pour le tuto , mais j'ai un soucis , ma clé usb est bien reconnu avec windows 7 dessus , mais quand je click dessus , j'ai droit a ce message : The firmware refused to boot from the select volume" 

comment résoudre ce problème ? 

merci par avance


----------



## Garnet (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut !
Merci beaucoup pour le tuto, grâce à toi je me suis lancée dans l'installation de windaube 7. Je voulais savoir par contre, si je dois absolument garder rEFit et s'il y a un moyen pour démarrer automatiquement sur Mac ? Je vais avoir besoin de windaube occasionnellement, donc ça m'arrangerait pas mal de démarrer sur la partition mac sans qu'au démarrage rEFit me le demande ...
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Tarkna (29 Janvier 2011)

Garnet a dit:


> Salut !
> Merci beaucoup pour le tuto, grâce à toi je me suis lancée dans l'installation de windaube 7. Je voulais savoir par contre, si je dois absolument garder rEFit et s'il y a un moyen pour démarrer automatiquement sur Mac ? Je vais avoir besoin de windaube occasionnellement, donc ça m'arrangerait pas mal de démarrer sur la partition mac sans qu'au démarrage rEFit me le demande ...
> Merci d'avance !



Salut Garnet !

Alors, es-tu finalement arrivé à installer Windows 7 via mon Tuto ?

Normalement tu devrais pouvoir le désinstaller car en effet c'est relativement pénible de l'avoir à chaque démarrages de la machine.

Pour faire-ceci, supprime le dossier "efi" qui se situe dans Macintosh HD. Puis supprime le dossier "rEFItBlesser" qui se situe dans Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > StartupItems.

En images:


----------



## LeDahut (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, et deja, merci pour ce tuto.
Je suis presque au bout, cependant, ça bloque lors de l'installation de windows.
J'ai bien créé ma clef USB bootable, je vois les fichiers dessus quand je l'ouvre sous mac.
Je redémarre avec rEFit et la, c'est le drame.
J'ai 3 icones qui apparaissent : 1 pour démarrer sous mac, une deuxieme : "boot legacy from HD" et une 3°, la meme que tweetyn.
Pour la deuxieme, il me dit "no bootable device" quand je demarre dessus, et pour la 3°, il me fait : "The firmware refused to boot from the select volume".

Voila mon probleme ?

Une idée ?


----------



## Mermoud13 (7 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, alors de mon côté je n'ai pas 1 problème mais UNE TONNE de problèmes ! Pour commencer j'ai eu mon windows 7 professional sur Allotracker et je ne trouve pas la clef d'activation certes ce n'est pas un problème mais ensuite pour configurer mon windows sur parallels deskop je ne trouve pas le bootcamp sur hard disk alors que j'ai fait mon bootcamp avant l'installation de parallels deskop mais je suis quand même arrivé a installer windows a télécharger "Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool" a mettre mon fichier iso sur ma clef USB Booté et lorsqeue je rallume mon MAC je ne peux pas non plus installer windows ça me met "no boot device" et ça reste bloqué donc la je need un grand informaticien !!


----------



## jimbo19 (2 Juin 2011)

Tarkna a dit:


> ...Attention : Lors de l'installation Windows, sélectionnez bien votre Partition que vous avez créée avec Boot Camp (généralement Partition 3). Vous pouvez vérifier ceci avec la taille de disque. *Vous devrez ensuite Formater ce disque* dans les options Avancés...


Petite question, si je formate cette partition en NTFS (car je suppose qu'il faut du NTFS) est-ce que je pourrais supprimer cette partition en restaurant mon HD via l'assistant Bootcamp ?

Je pose cette question car la dernière fois que j'ai installer winXP j'avais du supprimer la partition bootcamp puis recrée une afin d'y installer winXP car sinon l'install me proposait pas de le formater en NTFS. Mais du coups sous Bootcamp je ne pouvais plus restaurer l'intégralité de mon HD. Obligé de tout formater et réinstaller Mac OS.


----------



## jimbo19 (2 Juin 2011)

J'ai testé la manip ce matin et j'ai le même problème que *tweetyn*, lorsque j'arrive dans l'écran de boot de Refit je ne peux pas booter sur la clés USB: je n'ai que 2 Choix -> Mac OS ou Windows.
Dans le doute le choisi Windows et là : No bootable device...


Que faire ?


----------



## jimbo19 (2 Juin 2011)

C'est bon j'ai pu installer Win7 grace à refit, mais pas via une clés USB.

En fait même refit ne détectait toujours pas ma clés USB, du coups j'ai inséré mon DVD de win7 et je l'ai vu dans l'écran de boot et une fois sélectionné l'install s'est enfin lancé sans problème (miracle).

Par contre j'ai du formater en NTFS ma partition 3 nommé bootcamp et qui a perdu son nom après. Du coups sous Mac OS dans l'assistant Bootcamp je ne vois plus la partition bootcamp, donc impossible de changer sa taille. Du coups je ne sais pas si je pourrais la supprimer aussi le jour où je n'aurais plus besoin de Win7.


----------



## jimbo19 (7 Juin 2011)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé.. apparemment c'est bon je pourrais supprimer quand je veux la partition bootcamp via l'assistant bootcamp =)


----------



## Glorfi (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous, juste un petit up pour vous demander qque chose.

J'ai suivi toutes les etapes d'installation, mais quand je redemarre apres avoir installé rEFIt, j'appuie sur la touche alt (commande quoi  mais im-po-ssible d'accéder à l'écran rEFIt. A la place j'ai juste le choix entre deux partitions : Macintosh HD et Macintosh HD...je reste perplexe et quelque peu énervé face à cette machine qui s'évertue à ne pas me mettre le menu de rEFIt....

Auriez vous une solution ? Peut être que cela vient de la clé sur laquelle j'ai mis une version x64 de windows 7 ?


Je suis sur un Mac Book Pro, Lion, acheté tout recemment !


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (13 Août 2011)

Pourquoi vous faire chier avec cette astuce ? 


Bootcamp 4 via Lion le fait pour vous..


Donc, il faut absolument une clée USB 4go Max, pas plus sinon elle ne Boot pas... 

ET si problème, réinstaller Lion en full Install...


J'ai était bloqué pendant 1 semaine, après avoir trouvé l'astuce de la Clef qui boot pas..


----------



## Aurelsicoko (17 Août 2011)

J'ai justement une clé de 4Go, un peu moins 3,71Go et il n'arrive pas à booter dessus.


----------



## F118I4 (18 Août 2011)

On peut savoir sil il est possible d' installer Windows 7 via bootcamp sous Lion avec Windows7 en iso sur une clé USB?
Clé USB de 4Go ou de 8Go?
Parce que sur un site jap il est inscrit 8Go et non 4Go...
lien: http://type-g.at.webry.info/201107/article_14.html
Merci des retours


----------



## F118I4 (18 Août 2011)

UP


----------



## App2k (19 Août 2011)

Super ce tuto ! Merci


----------



## Aurelsicoko (26 Août 2011)

Pour Windows XP, j'ai fait un tutoriel semblable et qui marche pour ma part.

Voir le tutoriel pour installer Windows XP sur MacBook Pro avec BootCamp 4 sans CD, ni clé USB


----------



## Nerisean (6 Septembre 2011)

BrYaN SiNgEr a dit:


> Pourquoi vous faire chier avec cette astuce ?
> 
> 
> Bootcamp 4 via Lion le fait pour vous..
> ...




Et as tu finis par trouver l'astuce de la clef qui ne boote pas alors ?
J'ai également ce fameux soucis de clé qui me dit No bootable device .. Ca fait plusieurs semaines, voire mois, que je suis ce thread, j'attends avec impatience une solution ..


----------



## UnknownMan (7 Septembre 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème! J'ai essayé la manip avec Windows 7 et Mac OS X Lion mais le système ne reconnait pas ma clé USB de 8Go :s


----------



## Larme (7 Septembre 2011)

_Vous n'utilisez pas une version MSDN ?_


----------



## Nerisean (7 Septembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> _Vous n'utilisez pas une version MSDN ?_



Pour ma part c'en est une. Je ne vois pas pourquoi le problème de boot d'une clé serait lié à une version MSDN .. Surtout qu'avec un lecteur optique, j'ai pu l'installer sans soucis, mais bon, sur DVD quoi.


----------



## Larme (7 Septembre 2011)

Il y avait quelques problèmes apparememnt avec les version MSDN...
Je suppose que BootCamp n'était pas préparé pour...

Ce _No Bootable Device_ devrait être résolu via un Daemon sous Windows, c'est une erreur connue...


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Octobre 2011)

Donc aucune solution à l'heure actuelle pour ce 





> no bootable device


 ?!

J'ai essaye en gravant l'iso sur un DVD mais l'installation reste bloquée à 0% ou plante à un moment avec le superdrive de merde qui fait des bruits bizarres.

En fait c'est pour ça qu'apple cherche à abandonner les médias optiques, ça à toujours merdé leur superdrive....


----------



## Combo (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je n'arrive pas à exécuter cette procédure sur mon MacBookPro de mars 2008 (non unibody) avec MAC OSX 10.7.2.

J'ai créé la partition BootCamp (120GO), installé Parallel mais lorsque l'installation commence, j'ai un message d'avertissement qui m'indique que MAC OSX a empêché le programme de modifier le boot EFI. Même chose lorsque je tente de formater la partition BootCamp en NTFS avec la machine virtuel Windows 7 lors de son installation.

Une idée? Merci.


----------



## Combo (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Après maintes essais, j'ai finalement réussi à installer Windows 7 sur la partition BootCamp via Parallel. Mais alors que la machine virtuelle fonctionne correctement, je n'arrive pas à booter sur Windows car une erreur survient. Le message m'invite à insérer le CD de Windows pour effectuer une réparation (mais je n'ai pas de lecteur CD!).

Pour commencer, je n'ai pas réussi à installer Windows 7 grâce à la procédure de ce tuto ni celle de Aurelsicoko (http://www.blog.nackis.fr/installer-windows-xp-avec-bootcamp-4-possible/) (si tu me lis, peut-être que tu pourrais me dépanner) car j'étais face au problème de Mac OSX qui empêche Parallel de modifier l'EFI et impossible d'aller plus loin, la machine virtuelle partait en vrille.
J'ai donc ruser en partitionnant mon second disque dur installé dans mon MBP et en y installant Lion et Parallel (V6 mais je pense que ça le fait avec la 7 aussi).
Ensuite j'ai suivi la procédure de Aurelsicoko. J'ai eu les message d'avertissement de Mac OSX mais contrairement aux précédentes tentatives, l'installation a continué jusqu'au bout. Une fois terminé, j'ai modifié l'ordre de boot et rédémarrer en sélectionnant la partition Windows avec Refit mais là c'est le fail : boot impossible.

Donc je me retrouve avec une machine virtuelle opérationnelle dans Parallel qui lance la machine depuis la paritition BootCamp mais impossible de booter dessus en natif ce qui fait perdre totalement l'intéret d'une telle installation.

Je me rapproche du but, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire pour réparer le boot de Windows sans CD maintenant.

Une idée? Merci.


----------



## mattoto (24 Octobre 2011)

tweetyn a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien le fichier .iso décompressé avec un setup.exe mais rien n'y fait



Il ne faut pas Décompresser une ISO ^^

Ca correspond a à DVD ( cd) Virtuel


----------



## AZTT (26 Octobre 2011)

petite question

si on utilise* VMWARE FUSION 4* _(que je n'ai pas encore mais dont j'ai vu le descriptiof enthousiasmant...)_ peut-on imaginer installer et utiliser Windows SEVEN comme tout autre OS en pure *machine virtuelle* sur un D-DUR externe
sans nul besoin de bootcamp etc...?

*merci*


----------



## Aurelsicoko (28 Octobre 2011)

Combo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Pour commencer, je n'ai pas réussi à installer Windows 7 grâce à la procédure de ce tuto ni celle de Aurelsicoko (http://www.blog.nackis.fr/installer-windows-xp-avec-bootcamp-4-possible/) (si tu me lis, peut-être que tu pourrais me dépanner) car j'étais face au problème de Mac OSX qui empêche Parallel de modifier l'EFI et impossible d'aller plus loin, la machine virtuelle partait en vrille.
> J'ai donc ruser en partitionnant mon second disque dur installé dans mon MBP et en y installant Lion et Parallel (V6 mais je pense que ça le fait avec la 7 aussi).
> Ensuite j'ai suivi la procédure de Aurelsicoko. J'ai eu les message d'avertissement de Mac OSX mais contrairement aux précédentes tentatives, l'installation a continué jusqu'au bout. Une fois terminé, j'ai modifié l'ordre de boot et rédémarrer en sélectionnant la partition Windows avec Refit mais là c'est le fail : boot impossible.
> ...



Tu as bien re-changé l'ordre de boot et virer l'ISO du lecteur CD dans ta machine virtuelle ?

Sinon, tu es pas loin, c'est sûr car il est installé maintenant faut juste débloquer l'accès au boot.
Quand, je boot sur Windows, je choisis entre Mac et Windows et une fois Windows choisit, je dois re-sélectionner Microsoft Windows XP car il détecte toujours la partition MAC mais depuis Windows.

En gros, c'est dur à expliquer, mais j'y suis arrivé donc c'est possible maintenant si sa méthode marche pas chez les autres, c'est qu'il y a un autre soucis que j'avais pas vraisemblablement...


----------



## stedeperp (3 Novembre 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...nctionnel-288194-post5308756.html#post5308756

voilà une solution sans clef USB et sans CD qui avait très bien fonctionné pour nous à l'époque.

par contre maintenant, après changement de DD pas moyen de faire fonctionner refit, à chaque fois que je l'installe je dois réparer mon DD et le mac démarre toujours sur mac et jamais sur refit.


----------



## galactor (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai suivi le tuto à la lettre, tout se passe nickel, je boots sur ma clé usb et Windows lance l'installation, jusqu'à la fenêtre où il faut choisir le disque. Là je choisis ma partition préalablement créée, la formate mais il me dit ensuite que Windows ne peut s'installer car le disque ne dispose pas d'un truc dans le Bios 

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

Merci et joyeuses fêtes.


----------



## sokh1985 (6 Mars 2012)

Bon moi j'ai un message qui me dit que Mac OS empêche la modification de la partition... 

Une piste ?


----------



## Sparker (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjours, j'ai installé Windows 7 sur Parallels Desktop sans problème avec mon iso mais sur Windows 7 USB/DVD Download tool on me dit " The selected file is not a valid ISO file. Please select a valid ISO file and try again"... Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?


----------



## samad (1 Mai 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcp mon frére 3chiri &#9829;


----------



## zecaribroute (5 Mai 2012)

Je fais du UP 

Ma clef USB et prête, mais quand je vais dans bootcamp j'ai pas le choix, il me dit que je n'ai pas de lecteur CD/DVD donc je ne peux pas partitionner mon disque dur ...

Et quand j'essaye de botter avec le logiciel, ma clefs USB n'est pas la, pourtant elle est bien montée ... Elle devrait booter sans problème ... 

Besoin d'aide


----------



## Valtiel (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

je me permet de relancer ce sujet car je me suis fait ma clé USB avec Windows 7 dessus via le logiciel prévu pour sur un ordinateur portable.

Mais voilà, à partir de là, je ne sais pas vraiment quoi en faire... 

Je suis sur iMac avec Lion dessus

Cordialement,


----------



## just-ice76 (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai la solution pour partitionner vos disque dur avec le dernier bootcamp. 

Il suffit de mettre votre iso sur votre mac et d'utiliser le logiciel daemon tools. Avec l'iso il va émuler un lecteur dvd et il ce trouve que sa trompe bootcamp. Au préalable installé rEfit et au redémarrage démarrer sur la clé usb windows 7 ou 8.


----------



## edd72 (21 Août 2012)

N'importe quoi. Daemon Tools est un lecteur virtuel sous Windows.


----------



## just-ice76 (23 Août 2012)

Avant de dire que je raconte n'importe quoi un peu de recherche ..

http://www.daemon-tools.cc/eng/products/dtMacLite

Je l'ai d'installé sur mon mac alors je pense savoir ce que je dis.


----------



## Lenneska (25 Août 2012)

Bonjour a tous et a toutes. 

Voilà, alors j'ai un petit soucis  

J'ai pris l'initiative d'installer windows 7 sur mon mac hier. Je lance donc bootcamp, j'essaye de partitionner pour ensuite installer windows mais je me rends compte que j'ai besoin d'un cd. Je me  procure donc un ISO de windows 7, je télécharge deamon tools pour monter l'image, puis repart sur bootcamp pour refaire la manip. Bootcamp trouve l'iso comme un CD, le partitionnage commence, puis mon mac reboot a la fin dla partition. Cependant une fois reboot comme deamon n'est plus effectif, mon mac me signal qu'il n'y a aucun "bootable device". 

J'essaye donc ce tuto mais ça ne fonctionne pas avec mon mac actuel etant donné que bootcamp reboot le mac des que la partition est faite. 

Je ne peux pas non plus graver l'iso sur un dvd car j'ai un lecteur combo. :/ 

Que faire ?


Edit: Peut être dois je passer par parallels desktop pour telecharger et installer Windows USB DVD tool pour rendre une clef usb bootable et booter sur l'usb grace a refit quand mon mac reboot apres le partitionnage ? 
Si oui faut il une clef vierge ? Est ce que ça peut marcher avec un disque dur externe ?


----------



## just-ice76 (26 Août 2012)

Bonsoir Lenneska,

alors c'est tout bête, le pc reboot après que la partition soit faite. Il faut installer rEfit au préalable sinon la clé d'installation de windows n'est pas reconnue lors du reboot.

Pour créer une clé d'installation windows il faut ce procurer Windows USB DVD tool comme vous l'avez dit. Si vous n'avez pas de pc windows, parallels desktop ou encore VMware fusion fera l'affaire pour créer un windows 7 virtuel et pour enfin créer la fameuse clé USB bootable.

Voila sa devrait fonctionner !  

Edit : il est normal que daemon tools ne soit plus effectif lors du redémarrage du mac. Un lecteur virtuel n'est effectif que lorsque le système d'exploitation est démarré.


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me permets de requérir votre aide car je lutte depuis maintenant 3 jours pour installer Windows 7 sur mon iMac. Le SuperDrive étant HS (il ne reconnait aucun CD/DVD, même vierge ce qui rend impossible la moindre gravure) je suis dans l'incapacité de m'en servir pour installer Windows via DVD. J'ai donc suivi la procédure décrite en page 1 à la différence près qu'ayant un PC, j'ai pu créer moi-même ma clé d'installation sur USB, donc j'ai pu me passer de la partie liée à Parallel Desktop 7.

Mon problème est le suivant : malgré le fait que j'ai installé rEFIt, puis créé ensuite ma partition avec l'assistant de BootCamp, je ne détecte pas rEFIt au démarrage, appuyer longuement sur la touche C semble être sans effet, et presser la touche ALT ne me propose que Macintosh HD et la récupération 10.8 (en gros, le même problème visible ici : http://forums.macg.co/9358752-post37.html).

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer et m'aider à mener à bien cette installation ?

D'avance merci


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

après l'installation de rEfit avez vous redémarrez votre mac avant d'effectuer la partition bootcamp  ?

Cordialement


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (28 Août 2012)

A mon souvenir non, je crois avoir installé rEFIT et créé par la suite la partition avec BootCamp, ce n'est qu'après que le redémarrage a été lancé, est-ce là mon erreur ?


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

Il est probable que le problème soit ici. Il est important de redémarrer deux fois de suite votre Mac, après linstallation de rEFIt. ( D'après les tutos d'installation trouvés sur internet ).

Donc comme vous avez lancé le bootcamp sans redémarrer au préalable le mac pour l'installation de rEfit je pense que celui-ci n'est pas pris en compte.

Cordialement


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (28 Août 2012)

Eh bien je regarderai ça ce soir, merci pour la réponse rapide dans tous les cas !


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

De rien, j'ai moi même eu du mal a trouvé une solution mon superdrive étant H.S .. Je ne fais que partager !

Bon courage, je passerais ce soir voir si vous avez réussi votre installation


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (28 Août 2012)

D'ailleurs, en attendant de pouvoir tester, vous avez bien utilisé une clé USB pour votre installation et pu boot dessus sans problème avec rEFIt ? J'ai lu ici et là que malgré l'utilisation d'une clé USB et de rEFIt, certaines personnes obtenaient un "No bootable device" à l'installation de Windows... :/


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

J'ai effectivement utilisé une clé USB d'installation windows ( créé au préalable avec le logiciel qui va bien sur Windows : Windows 7 USB/DVD download tool ) au reboot juste après bootcamp. La clé était bien reconnue.

J'ai un Macbook unibody alu late 2008.

Par la même occasion, certaines personnes trouvent l'interface de rEfit pas très jolie et un peu pénible pour le démarrage des OS. Une fois vos systèmes d'exploitation installés vous pourrez désinstaller rEfit et donc vous retrouver avec une interface normal bootcamp ( Si vous voulez démarrer sur windows alt au démarrage, sinon le mac boot tout seul sur OSX ).


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (28 Août 2012)

Donc, si je peux me permettre de résumer...

- Installation de rEFIt
- 2 redémarrages de l'iMac
- Lancement de BootCamp pour partionner le disque
- Redémarrage automatique à la fin de l'assistant BootCamp

Sur certains tutoriels j'ai pu lire qu'il était alors nécessaire d'appuyer sur la touche "C", sur d'autres la touche "Alt", sauriez-vous me dire laquelle des deux ?


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

Voila, au deuxième démarrage du mac vous devriez voir le menu rEfit, vous démarrer sur la pomme et vous lancez l'assistant bootcamp.

Et pour la touche il s'agit de alt si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (28 Août 2012)

Suite au second redémarrage rEFIt est bien apparu au lancement (sans appuyer sur quoi que ce soit) mais après avoir boot sur Lion pour lancer BCA, partionné le disque et reboot (automatiquement) afin de lancer l'installation de Seven depuis la clé USB, rEFIt n'apparait plus que ce soit en appuyant sur ALT (menu de sélection Macintosh HD ou Récupération 10.8), rien ou C (No bootable device)... :/

Ca peut paraitre logique mais si jamais j'initie sur BCA l'installation de Seven avec une image montée sur Daemon Tools et que je veux boot ensuite sur la clé USB grâce à rEFIt, le problème peut venir de là ?


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

Bon, je vais formater ma partition windows, refaire la manipulation et rédiger un tutoriel avec des images histoire que sa soit tout beau tout propre.

Quand bootcamp redémarre le Mac après la création de la partition éteignez le avec power et rallumer le avec alt appuyé.


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (28 Août 2012)

Bon, plutôt que de passer par l'installation automatique de rEFIt j'ai procédé manuellement et à présent, rEFIt apparait bien au démarrage en appuyant sur ALT.


> Download the &#8220;Mac disk image&#8221; or any of the other two binary distributions from the home page. Double-click to mount or unpack them.
> Copy the &#8220;efi&#8221; folder from the rEFIt distribution to the root level of your Mac OS X volume.
> Open Terminal and enter the following commands: cd /efi/refit ./enable.sh
> When prompted, enter the password for your user account.


Cependant, je n'ai le choix qu'entre OS X (partition 1) et Windows (partition 2), en sélectionnant cette dernière j'ai de nouveau "No bootable device", pas de clé USB en vue... :x


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

Il doit s'agir d'une mauvaise manipulation lors du reboot de bootcamp, je le refais sur mon mac, histoire de bien me souvenir de la bidouille lors du redémarrage ^^ et je vous tiens au courant.

Ce qui est sur c'est que cela fonctionne puisque je l'ai fais une fois ;-)


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

Le retour de nos petites péripétie ! Alors il j'avais fait la manipulation la première fois avec la RTM de Windows 8. Il semblerait qu'avec Windows 7 cela diffère un peu :/

Alors, je résume :

- Préparation de la clé USB sur un pc windows avec le logiciel Windows 7 USB download
- Installation de rEfit avec le package ( version 0,14 )
- Redémarrage deux fois de suite du Mac
- On place l'iso de windows 7 dans daemon tools pour permettre la création de la partition bootcamp
- Creation de la partition bootcamp
- Redémarrage automatique du Mac ( insérer la clé d'installation Windows 7 et ne toucher a aucune touche )
- ET SA BOOT ENFIN SUR L'INSTALLATION WINDOWS !
- Lors du choix de la partition, choisir de formater la partition bootcamp ( pour le NTFS )
- L'installation ce lance 

Voila ce que sa a donné pour moi


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (29 Août 2012)

Eh bien pas pour moi, j'ai tout fait à l'identique et... ça marche pas.

Sur certains forums/blogs/sites, on peut lire que le problème vient de certaines clés USB mais je crois qu'avec un SuperDrive qui ne fonctionne plus après un an ou deux chez qui que ce soit, avec un Assistant BootCamp qui n'aide en rien et l'impossibilité de base de boot sur une clé USB, c'est Apple le problème et pas autre chose.

Merci pour le coup de main mais après 4 jours, une clé USB et des DVD-RW achetés (et donc vierges) qu'il m'est impossible de graver et de lire de toute façon, je vais laisser tomber et retourner à l'ordinateur qui me permet de tout faire, mon PC.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## just-ice76 (29 Août 2012)

Avez vous essayé votre clé USB sur un Pc windows voir si celle-ci est fonctionnelle ?
Une solution autre possible est d'investir dans un graveur DVD externe.


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (29 Août 2012)

La clé USB fonctionne parfaitement sous Windows et est reconnue au boot sur mon PC.

Acheter un graveur DVD externe alors que certains commentaires ici et là précisent qu'un tel matériel n'est pas reconnu au boot du Mac, je crois que je préfère encore éviter d'autres frais...


----------



## just-ice76 (29 Août 2012)

Si vous supprimez votre partition bootcamp et que vous démarrez sur refit, voyez vous votre clé USB ? il doit y avoir deux logos, la pomme et un Disque dur sur fond noir c'est le deuxième qu'il faut valider. Sa servira a voir si rEfit voit votre clé USB sans l'intervention de bootcamp.


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (29 Août 2012)

Bon, du nouveau...

En fait, j'ai l'impression que la partition BootCamp n'est jamais apparue au démarrage car l'icône Windows que j'ai dans rEFIt est en fait... ma clé USB bootable. Je viens de m'en rendre compte en essayant une autre clé USB, en branchant les deux, j'ai deux icônes Windows dans rEFIt à coté de l'icône Mac. A chaque fois que j'ai sélectionné l'une de ces icônes Windows, que ce soit aujourd'hui ou les jours précédents, soit j'ai eu droit à un écran "No bootable device ...", soit un écran blanc avec le logo Windows en noir au centre de l'écran et ce, indéfiniment (sans progression, il ne s'agit donc pas d'un écran de démarrage de l'installation de Windows).

Pourquoi suis-je dans l'incapacité de voir la partition BootCamp dans rEFIt alors que je la créé bel et bien et qu'elle apparaît d'ailleurs une fois OS X lancé ? Elle est en FAT32, est-ce l'origine du problème ? J'imagine que non puisque l'installation de Windows devrait quand même démarrer et me demander ensuite de formater en NTFS...


----------



## paulo17 (30 Août 2012)

Merci pour l'astuce je vais essayer ça


----------



## Jof51 (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour à vous et merci à toi Jimmy Gibbs Jr. et à toi just-ice76 pour votre aide précieuse !

Je suis dans la même situation que vous.

J'ai bien respecté tes instructions :

- Préparation de la clé USB sur un pc windows avec le logiciel Windows 7 USB download
- Installation de rEfit avec le package ( version 0,14 )
- Redémarrage deux fois de suite du Mac
- On place l'iso de windows 7 dans daemon tools pour permettre la création de la partition bootcamp
- Creation de la partition bootcamp
- Redémarrage automatique du Mac ( insérer la clé d'installation Windows 7 et ne toucher a aucune touche )
- L'installation ce lance PAS!

En effet, lors du redémarrage du Mac,  il lance bien la clé USB, mais le message "No bootable device" me rend fou...

J'ai alors décidé d'utiliser un lecteur DVD externe qui fonctionne parfaitement bien.

Un nouveau problème m'est alors apparu, lors du chargement du CD, je tombe sur un écran noir avec un curseur blanc qui ne s'arrête jamais de clignoter...

Je suis sur Mountain Lion avec un MacBook Pro early 2011, SSD.

Merci du temps que vous prenez pour nous aider !!!


----------



## Rgxbx (1 Septembre 2012)

just-ice76 a dit:


> Le retour de nos petites péripétie ! Alors il j'avais fait la manipulation la première fois avec la RTM de Windows 8. Il semblerait qu'avec Windows 7 cela diffère un peu :/
> 
> Alors, je résume :
> 
> ...



J'ai un problème nouveau apparemment, en effet après avoir formaté la partition Bootcamp depuis l'installation de Windows 7, un message d'erreur apparaît : "Le programme d'installation n'a pas pu créer de nouvelles partitions système ni localiser une partition système existante. Consultez les fichiers journaux d'installation pour plus d'informations."

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Et merci à l'auteur pour ce tuto !


----------



## just-ice76 (2 Septembre 2012)

Hello camarades, 

Alors je ne vous laisse pas tomber je suis en vacance depuis mercredi et je n'ai pas trop de temps pour surfer sur le forum et je n'ai évidemment pas mon matériel pour procéder a des tests .. 

Rgxbx il semblerait que tu arrives a démarrer sur la clé USB Windows 7 avec ma méthode, peut tu nous dire quel modèle de Mac tu possède ?

Pour ton problème, choisis tu la bonne option lors de l'installation de windows 7 ? Car il y en a deux, une pour une réinstallation par dessus un autre windows ( la première normalement ), et la seconde pour une installation de Windows toute neuve ( installation personnalisée ).
Tu as plusieurs disques durs d'installés dans ta machine ? Il semblerait que ce problème puisse venir lorsque les disques dur sont dans le désordre dans le BIOS d'un PC, d'après ce que j'ai pu trouver comme infos ..


----------



## ogam (2 Septembre 2012)

J'ai deux questions qui peuvent paraître bêtes.. 
Tout d'abord, est ce que cette manie fonctionnent sur Mountain Lion ? 
Ensuite, comment installer rEFit ? Il suffit de cliquer une fois sur le .dmg et c'est bon ? Je ne comprends pas trop les fichiers..


----------



## just-ice76 (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Il n'y a pas de questions bêtes en informatique 

Vous double cliquez sur le dmg, qui aura pour effet de monter l'image sur votre mac. Ensuite vous avez plusieurs fichiers, il suffit de double cliquer sur le fichier .pkg ce qui va lancer l'installation de rEfit.

Le tuto est valable pour lion et mountain lion, après certaines personnes éprouvent des difficultés suivant le type de machine.


----------



## PiRMeZuR (3 Septembre 2012)

Houlà, ça m'a l'air hyper compliqué comme méthode, et vu les commentaires que j'ai lus (j'avoue n'avoir pas tout regardé), pas très efficace.

La méthode que j'utilise pour installer Windows 7 et 8 via une clé USB, c'est de passer par l'utilitaire BootCamp pour faire tout le boulot.

A partir d'une image ISO de Windows (la Release Preview de 8 par exemple), il crée une clé bootable (qui a l'avantage d'être reconnue par l'EFI du Mac, contrairement à Windows 7 USB/DVD Tool ou d'autres), partitionne le disque dur et reboote sur cette clé. On installe les pilotes par dessus et roulez jeunesse !
Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous vous embêtez avec refit et Parallels...

PS: Je précise, pour ceux qui auraient un Mac avec Superdrive, comme le mien, et qui n'auraient pas l'option pour créer une clé Windows dans l'utilitaire BootCamp, qu'il y a une manip' du fichier Info.plist de l'application. Je ne me souviens plus de la procédure exacte, mais ce n'est pas bien compliqué.

PiR


----------



## Jof51 (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai résolu mon problème de bootage via le CD de Windows et la fameux curseur blanc sur écran noir qui refusait de démarrer l'installation de Windows.

Pour rappel, j'ai un Macbook Pro early 2011, avec SSD et HD et lecteur optique en externe (celui d'apple).

La solution (qui finalement ne m'explique la raison du pourquoi) est de réinstaller son super drive à l'intérieur du Macbook, à la place du HD. Et la, surprise, il arrive à boot sur le CD.

La question que je me pose aujourd'hui est :

 Pourquoi ne peut-on pas booter sur un CD d'installation de Windows 7 via un lecteur optique externe ? problème USB ? pilotes en tout genre ?
 Je n'ai toujours pas réussit à installer windows 7 via une clé USB bootable. Est-il possible que les macs ne gère pas l'installation de Windows via les ports USB ?

Voila,

Merci pour votre aide,

Jof


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Il y une méthode expliquée pour Windows 7 ... 


> Installez le logiciel, et suivez les étapes ci dessous.
> 
> Notez que même si le logiciel va formater votre clé USB, il est apparemment préférable de la vider avant de commencer, afin de ne pas être bloqué lors de l'étape : 5


----------



## Jof51 (3 Septembre 2012)

Déjà fait à minte et minte reprises...


----------



## just-ice76 (5 Septembre 2012)

Je n'ai toujours pas réussit à installer windows 7 via une clé USB bootable. Est-il possible que les macs ne gère pas l'installation de Windows via les ports USB ?

JOF51 le mien le fait bien pourtant avec ma méthode. J'ai un macbook late 2008. Je ne comprends pas d'ou peut venir le problème. Ton disque dur d'installation système est bien branché dans la baie du disque dur sur ton macbook pro ?


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (6 Septembre 2012)

Toujours le même soucis par ici, deux clés USB reconnus par rEFIt mais pas de partition BootCamp, pas de possibilité de lancer les installations via les clés...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

As-tu déjà eu une partition Bootcamp ? 
Si tu l'as supprimée, ou que tu as d'autres partitions à part celle du Recovery HD ça n'ira pas


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (9 Septembre 2012)

C'est la première fois que je créé une partition BootCamp, elle apparait bien dans le finder mais au démarrage :
- avant de lancer rEFIt, je n'ai le choix qu'entre la partition Mountain Lion et la partition Recovery HD
- après avoir lancé rEFIt, la partition Mountain Lion apparait et ma (ou mes) clés USB aussi, mais pas de trace de la partition BootCamp. Si je choisis une de mes clés USB sur lesquelles se trouve l'installation de Seven, une page grise/blanche s'affiche avec le logo de Windows en noir et ça reste ainsi indéfiniment.

...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Normalement pour installer Windows, *on part avec l'assistant Bootcamp*, même si la partition est faite. En principe l'assistant va demander de présenter le DVD ou la Clef (qu'il devrait reconnaître) il ne fera rien d'autre, vu que la partition existe il faut passer par : démarrer le programme d'installation de Windows

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/boot_camp_install-setup_10.7_f.pdf


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (9 Septembre 2012)

Le problème se situe ici puisque, comme la plupart des Superdrive, le mien est HS donc impossible de passer par le DVD. Quant à passer par la clé USB, j'ai modifié le plist mais si l'option Clé USB dans BootCamp apparait bien, elle reste grisée...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Jimmy Gibbs Jr. a dit:


> Le problème se situe ici puisque, comme la plupart des Superdrive, le mien est HS donc impossible de passer par le DVD. Quant à passer par la clé USB, j'ai modifié le plist mais si l'option Clé USB dans BootCamp apparait bien, elle reste grisée...



Si tu as le DVD de Windows, pourquoi ne pas acheter un Superdrive externe ... ?
As-tu essayé de démarrer ta machine avec la touche ALT au doïng ... histoire de voir si ta partition bootcamp apparaitrait ?


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (9 Septembre 2012)

Peut-être parce que j'ai aucunement l'envie d'investir dans un autre Superdrive ?

Au démarrage, comme écrit plus haut, la partition BootCamp n'apparait pas en appuyant sur ALT : Mountain Lion et Recovery HD, elle apparait cependant bien dans le finder.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Jimmy Gibbs Jr. a dit:


> Peut-être parce que j'ai aucunement l'envie d'investir dans un autre Superdrive ?
> 
> Au démarrage, comme écrit plus haut, la partition BootCamp n'apparait pas en appuyant sur ALT : Mountain Lion et Recovery HD, elle apparait cependant bien dans le finder.



T'aurais pas un screen de ton Finder où la partition est visible, pendant que tu y es mets la Clef USB avec le Windows pour qu'elle apparaisse


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (9 Septembre 2012)

Voilà, la partition BootCamp est vide dans le finder.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Essaye ceci :

Quand tu vois ta clef sur le bureau, laisse là connectée, ensuite lance l'assistant Bootcamp et va sur démarrer le programme d'installation de Windows, histoire de voir si la clef est prise en compte






Faut espérer que tu as une sauvegarde de ta machine ...
Je ne vois pas si Bootcamp est en lecture écriture ... ? Tout en bas


----------



## Jimmy Gibbs Jr. (10 Septembre 2012)

Merci de ton aide pour commencer !

Ensuite, j'ai pas le même affichage une fois BootCamp lancé. Pour moi ça se passe comme ça au lancement de BCA :




Avec "Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7" grisé. La seconde option, qu'elle soit cochée ou non ne change rien. La troisième, cochée évidemment, m'amène à partitionner mon disque dur, ce que je fais et qui, après que j'ai monté l'image de mon OS sur Daemon Tools vu que le Superdrive est HS, enchaine sur le redémarrage du Mac sans que j'ai à confirmer quoi que ce soit. Au redémarrage, évidemment le lecteur virtuel n'est pas reconnu (logique on est d'accord !) mais la clé USB non plus, ce qui m'amène donc à un écran noir me demandant d'insérer un disque d'installation.

Comme expliqué plus haut dans le poste, mes clés USB et l'image qu'il y a dessus sont bien bootable puisque l'installation se lance automatiquement au boot de mon PC. Pour contourner le problème j'ai donc voulu passer par rEFIt mais alors que certains la voient, moi je ne trouve pas ma partition BootCamp dans le menu de cette application (Mountain Lion et ma clé USB apparaissent).

EDIT : Si je relance BCA, la troisième option devient évidemment "Supprimer Windows 7" une fois le redémarrage effectué... :/


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Jimmy Gibbs Jr. a dit:


> Ensuite, j'ai pas le même affichage une fois BootCamp lancé. Pour moi ça se passe comme ça au lancement de BCA :
> Avec "Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7" grisé. La seconde option, qu'elle soit cochée ou non ne change rien. La troisième, cochée évidemment, m'amène à partitionner mon disque dur, ce que je fais et qui, après que j'ai monté l'image de mon OS sur Daemon Tools vu que le Superdrive est HS, enchaine sur le redémarrage du Mac sans que j'ai à confirmer quoi que ce soit. Au redémarrage, évidemment le lecteur virtuel n'est pas reconnu (logique on est d'accord !) mais la clé USB non plus, ce qui m'amène donc à un écran noir me demandant d'insérer un disque d'installation.



L'image c'est normal, je l'ai prise dans l'aide chez Apple ... donc pas à jour.

Reste que la solution, *avec un lecteur de DVD externe pourrait être très utile*. Avec un Windows officiel sur DVD s'entend .

Faudrait savoir combien de fois tu as fait 





> m'amène à partitionner mon disque dur, ce que je fais


 ????


----------



## Kingkongdam (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Bon voilà j'ai un problème, j'ai suivi la procédure du tutorial pour installer windows 7 (J'ai un macbook blanc la dernière génération avant qu'ils termine la production avec snow leopard 10.6) 
J'ai réussi à créer la première partition (pour cela il a fallu que je redemarre en utilisateur simple et que je fasse la procédure fsck -fy pour réparer mon disque dur qui était érroné car bootcamp ne voulait pas partitionner le disque), j'ai mis parrallels desktop, j'avais la machine virtuel et tout j'ai pu installer USB download machin, autre probleme celui ci ne voulait pas booter sur ma clé (4Go), j'ai donc du passer par la commande et la formater de là, suite à ça USB machin chose a booter l'iso de windows 7 sur la clé. 
J'ai ensuite supprimer la partition et j'en ai fait une nouvelle conformément au tuto. 

SAUF que voila maintenant lorsque je redémarre mon ordinateur, celui ci soit se fige sur un écran blanc, soit sur l'écran blanc avec refit. J'ai réussi hier soir à le faire démarrer normalement (OS X, j'arrive sur mon bureau et tout), sauf que depuis ce matin impossible de passer rEFIt. J'ai réussi à acceder à la page rEFIt avec le choix de la partition sauf que là il n'y avait qu'OS X qui s'affichait (ma clé usb n'était pas mise sur mon ordi). Donc voila, j'aimerai savoir ce que je pourrai faire, d'abord pour pouvoir acceder à OS x car bon, démarrer mon ordi et ne pouvoir l'utiliser c'est pas cool surtout que j'en ai besoin (je suis étudiant et c'est à peu pres le seul outils de travail) et ce que je dois faire pour pouvoir installer windows 7 car j'en ai besoin aussi. 
A savoir, je ne sais pas si j'ai redemarrer mon mac deux fois après avoir installer rEFIt, je l'ai installer et desintaller deux fois à cause de mes problemes de disque dur. 
Aussi fait important, mon lecteur optique ne marche plus donc impossible de rédemarrer avec un quelqueconque cd d'installation. 

Voila, en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider !


----------



## Rgxbx (18 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

J'ai réussi à installer Windows sous Mountain Lion de la manière la plus simple possible : 
- Assistant Bootcamp
- Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 (je sais que cette est option est grisée pour certains car grisée pour mon autre Mac sous Lion) & Installer Windows 7
- Suivre les étapes ça va se faire tout seul..


----------



## Silverscreen (16 Janvier 2013)

Rgxbx a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai réussi à installer Windows sous Mountain Lion de la manière la plus simple possible :
> - Assistant Bootcamp
> ...



En fait, à part sur les machines prévues pour avoir un Superdrive (celles vendues par Apple sans lecteur optique interne), cette option pour faire une clef USB d'installation de Windows à partir d'une image-disque n'existe pas

Secundo, seules les machines prévues pour avoir un Superdrive externe et effectivement pourvues d'une tel lecteur DVD peuvent booter dessus pour l'install de Windows.

Un Mac qui a son lecteur optique interne en panne (ou dont on a retiré le lecteur pour mettre un second disque dur par exemple) ou qui serait pourvu d'un lecteur DVD externe autre que le Superdrive Apple (Samsung ou autre) :
- soit n'aura pas l'option dans bootcamp de créer une clef USB pour installer Windows
- soit ne pourra pas booter sur le DVD d'install Windows


----------



## brunnno (17 Janvier 2013)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Secundo, seules les machines prévues pour avoir un Superdrive externe et effectivement pourvues d'une tel lecteur DVD peuvent booter dessus pour l'install de Windows.



Salut,

J'ai un imac 2012 (donc sans sans lecteur interne), mais j'ai dû utiliser l'option permettant de créer une clef USB.

Impossible de faire booter Windows sur un lecteur externe pour moi !
(peut-être car ce n'était pas un superdrive Apple ??)


----------



## slurp236 (18 Janvier 2013)

Je me suis dégotté un  superdrive  externe (la dernière version) pour installer bootcamp sur mon imac de 2010.

 Après avoir fait la manip dans le terminal pour qu'il soit reconnu j'ai lancé l'installation mais le dvd de windows seven ne veut pas booter :hein:

 C'est donc absolument impossible de l'installer de façon régulière quand il 'y a plus de lecteur interne?


----------



## tonrain (9 Février 2013)

Si on possède une clef USB d'installation de Windows, on peut booter dessus depuis BootChamp plus pratique de rEFIT à mon avis.

Avec BootCamp 4/5, on peut lancer la procédure de création de clef USB même si on ne dispose pas de l'option par défaut, il suffit de modifier le fichier info.plist de BootCamp pour ajouter son ordinateur à la liste des périphérique autorisé.


----------



## garyHL (11 Septembre 2013)

kignon a dit:


> Si on possède une clef USB d'installation de Windows, on peut booter dessus depuis BootChamp plus pratique de rEFIT à mon avis.
> 
> Avec BootCamp 4/5, on peut lancer la procédure de création de clef USB même si on ne dispose pas de l'option par défaut, il suffit de modifier le fichier info.plist de BootCamp pour ajouter son ordinateur à la liste des périphérique autorisé.



Ce que tu dit m'intéresse grandement ! Je suis dans le fichier en question "info.plist" Seulement le language es trés peu compréhensible pour moi. 

Deplus quand j'essaie de le modifier j'ai cela : Vous nêtes pas propriétaire du fichier «*Info.plist*» et ne disposez pas de lautorisation décriture sur celui-ci.

que dois-je faire stp?


----------



## Lord von keimer (31 Octobre 2017)

THIS MAN !!
ça fonctionne j'ai cherché plusieurs semaines avant de trouver comment installer Windows depuis une clef USB.
Ce tuto est impec, merci pour l'avoir posté !!


----------

